# Sores or scabs on face



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

Emma started getting sores or scabs on her face a few weeks ago. A week ago the vet wasn't sure what it was (possibly allergy or skin condition, not a URI), but prescribed antibiotics. She's now a week into a two week antibiotic regimen, but that hasn't helped so far. I can pick them off her face with a fingernail, but they come back.

I see from another thread that this could be caused by a plastic bowl, so I'll stop feeding her from that.

She's otherwise fine (other than a bit lower appetite over the past day or two).

Below a picture of her face before this started, two pictures showing the sores and a picture of what I picked off, with a mm scale.

Any other ideas?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like they are on a spot where she would press her face against something. Maybe window screens or a screen door?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Must be something in the air?? My Zuba has developed a very similar thing, only it's on the _top of his nose_, and he has black crusties around his nostrils. The vet checked him out and didn't think it was anything serious, took photos and sent them off to a dermatologist in TX. My vet didn't prescribe any medication at all. The dermatologist didn't think it was anything serious, but couldn't really say _what_ it was, but to just monitor it and watch for any changes, such as redness, oozing, enlargement. So far nothing's changed like that. Almost a week ago I started him on_ L-Lysine _500 mg. (1/2 capsule 2x/day) that I got from a health food store. I think I see a _slight _improvement. I've resisted the urge to pick the scab as I thot the hair might not grow back, so it's a wait and see here. The only thing I can think of that's changed is that we recently moved house, and it has been quite upsetting for him and that it's a reaction to the stress of it all. Zuba's settling down now after 2 wks., so I hope it will make a difference. Whatever it is it isn't contagious, as Alkee hasn't any sign of it. And so we wait....


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

We don't have any screens. I often find nose prints on glass, but that shouldn't cause a reaction.

The spots are both on the top of her nose and below her nose. I'd guess the ones below her nose are less likely to be caused by her pressing her face against something, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Could be something she is doing outside. Seasonal allergy ? Doesnt look too bad though. Hopefully it will clear up soon


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

She never goes outside. Could be a seasonal allergy. I haven't been able to figure out anything else that changed around the time this started.

I'm guessing the vet prescribed antibiotics in the hope that it would clear up soon as much as anything, especially since the next step seems to be a biopsy and other tests.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

that's odd looking. just from guessing, it isn't an indolent ulcer, it's not mange, scabies or ringworm. it looks like she stuck her nose in something. where are your cleaning products? i know most of them smell so strong that a cat wouldn't stick her nose in a bottle but you never can tell. i have wallflowers and i see my cats walk up, stick their noses on them and sniff lol.

cats get contact dermatitis too, but that honestly looks like it would be from something she stuck her face in. this is one of those stump-the-band things where you go for tests and tests and pretty soon you know all kinds of things that it _isn't_. at least you're going to the vet, and she doesn't go outside so that rules out a lot.


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

It could be she stuck her nose in something. 

I can sometimes remove a chunk, but then it comes back in a day or two, which suggests repeated exposure. I'm not sure why the sores are at the tip and below her nose, but not in between. 

Cleaning products are in cabinets she doesn't go into.

I fear you're exactly right about lots of tests not finding out what it is. I'm not sure if there's an alternative.

At least she seems fine - normal activity, no unusual scratching, etc.


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

She might have the same thing as in this thread. Hard to tell.
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/151586-odd-sores-help.html

I've started her on l-lysine again, and no longer use a plastic bowl. She seems fond of the l-lysine. Too soon to tell if these things help.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

> I'm not sure why the sores are at the tip and below her nose, but not in between.


if you held a bottle with a round opening up to her face, it would hit at those same places. she'd have to shove her face really hard into it for it be a full circle, and from what i've seen my cats do, they're sniffing something and get too close and jump back.

even like an air vent, but it would have to be pretty hot to do that and i don't think anyone has hot air vents. or maybe they do and mine are way up high so i don't notice. i'd look for bottles or round openings, just anything a cat is likely to investigate.

even if it isn't a caustic solution, it could be giving her a kind of dermatitis.

and this is going to sound like a really stupid question, but does she sit in the sun a lot? (what cat doesn't? lol)

i usually just pay the vet to rule out really bad things and for periodic check-ups because with mysterious symptoms it's easy to run up a huge bill and still not know. when i bought baci, i'd had him about a week and he started to bleed from his urethra. i get to a vet asap when something like that happens, but guess what? x-rays, other tests i can't remember, and no one knew. sounds like FUS (or whatever that urinary thing is) but in a 9-week-old kitten? so he gave me prednisone tablets to cut into four pieces. i could only get him to take about four pieces but it stopped and never came back. and it wasn't like i noticed blood when he peed, he was leaving little droplets. (???!!) i know. weird.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*Updte on Zuba's nose scab*

Update on Zuba's nose scab. It loosened and came of yesterday. Underneath the hair is coming in greyish like his body color. Another discoloration in skin or hair has come in above the scab. So rather than having his nice white triangle, he looks like he was poking around in a fireplace. Apart from the scab he had no other symptoms like appetite loss, or other scabs anywhere else on his body.... one of those strange things I guess. :-(


----------



## Unclev (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Fusion,
I am trying to reach out to you and see if you had ever found the root cause of Emmas nose scabs. Our two cats have the identical issue and I have been to three different doctors and no one has been able to find the root cause. The final doctor we just visited yesterday. She is a member of the American Association of Feline Practitioners. She asked that I reach out to you as well because their scabs are getting worse. They have treated for bacterial, viral and allergy issues. Both cats had negative toxoplasmosis test results as well as full CBC blood tests and they were all normal. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

